# Postfix: Postfix local privilege escalation via hardlinked symlinks



## Till (14. Aug. 2008)

Der eine oder andere von Euch wird sicherlich bei Heise über das Sicherheitsproblem bei Postfix gelesen haben. ISPConfig Systeme sind aus 2 Gründen davon nicht betroffen:

1) ISPConfig verwendet procmail als LDA und nicht postfix local.
2) Wenn Ihr dem perfect setup gefolgt seid, verwendet Ihr Maildir, das ist unabhängig von Procmail auch nicht betroffen.

Mehr Infos:

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26036
http://de.postfix.org/advisory/


----------

